Ask HN: What insightful predictions made in past HN discussions came true? - randomsearch
======
haburka
If any, they were most likely due to sheer number of responses and theories
rather than any wisdom.

~~~
12s12m
Yeah, similar to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_monkey_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_monkey_theorem)
only in this instance HN commenters are actually knowledgeable.

